# Water Plant Photos



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

Bacopa caroliniana (Water hyssop)



















Ludwgia repens (Water Primrose)










Thank you.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice shots ! I think more pics are in order .

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Very nice shots, well done!


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

keep growing emersed. it can flowers..


----------

